# Sprinter?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

For me it would depend on where I'm traveling. 

Ohio or South Dakota? Mostly flat. I'd do it. Colorado, from the east side to the west side? No.

Maybe a long way to say that I wouldn't do mountains with that set up, but it might work in your situation.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

We had a diesel Mercedes Sprinter and it hauled a 4 horse steel stock trailer with two horses plus tack and hay in it...not sure what the weight totalled out to. Not sure what it was rated to haul or what the total was that we pulled (probably around 4,000lbs) but we did it. I'm of no help but it can be done. The steel stock trailer probably weighs 1500 lbs max. You could consider a lighter trailer.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Smallest Tow Vehicles: Is Towing a Horse Trailer With a Car Safe?


Many horsemen wonder if it is possible or even safe to tow a horse trailer with a car or other smaller tow vehicle.




www.doubledtrailers.com


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

dogpatch said:


> Smallest Tow Vehicles: Is Towing a Horse Trailer With a Car Safe?
> 
> 
> Many horsemen wonder if it is possible or even safe to tow a horse trailer with a car or other smaller tow vehicle.
> ...


There are other articles regarding tow ratings linked in this article. It's important to know that it seems there is some deception when looking at tow ratings of a vehicle.


----------

